# How's the maumee fishing right now?



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

I might get up there this weekend. Anyone got any input,tips,etc..? Thanks!!:Banane26:


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jerome Rd was slow this morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have fished probably around 10 hours in the last three days. I have managed 1 legal and 18 snagged fish. Of the 18 three were lined which most people consider a legal fish which I do not. This afternoon I saw a total of 1 legal fish in three hours. Today was tough fishing with the cold front.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

well we fished off ford st. sunday 6 legal walleyes and alot of throw back, our friend next to us had boated over twenty walleyes in a few hours with four legal ones all rest throw backs,
did hear off a lot of limits coming of orleans park area, the males we caught sunday were all milking and we saw alot of females rolling on top of the water, the boats at button wood
all had stringers of fish, some of the wader by us limited out in less than an hour on small males fishing in less than two feet 
of water, we couldn't get boat into the shallow water, we were using 1/4 and 3/8 sinkers and 4 ft leads, christmas tree was best color, not everyone are catching fish lots of no fish and lots of one or two, depends were you are at.
Wayne Reel Sport charters team


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I haven't been there myself personally, but my Uncle pulled this little guy out.








I just purchased my license finally and can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ill be there in the morning! If you see there guys ina white Avalanch or a boat I'll be the good looking one wearing a camo hat and aviator style glasses!

Say howdie if you want, always happy to meet people from the site!

I may also be the guy in the boat pissed off and not helping the other two push it back to the ramp if my buddy doesn't bring the extra shear pins I sent him!

Hoping to catch a few meals tomorrow. Will launch out of Orleans park about 9am.

See y'all out there

Mr. A


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished buttonwood in the morning and banged em pretty good! I got 9 and only snagged one! my buddy caught 2 and it was his first time! seen a lot on stringers.... Heard orleans was doing good... fished bluegrass in the afternoon and snagged a few and caught a few legals! great day out on buttonwood and bluegrass!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

jiggin'fool how can you fish in the morning and then fish again in the afternoon. you are only allow 4 fish per day. You are lucky the game warden didn't catch you.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

mlayers said:


> jiggin'fool how can you fish in the morning and then fish again in the afternoon. you are only allow 4 fish per day. You are lucky the game warden didn't catch you.


You can catch as many as you want but only keep 4 a day...i drive 200 miles up to there and never keep a fish...i just like catching them...also makes for good conversation when i keep tossing legals back into water. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> You can catch as many as you want but only keep 4 a day...i drive 200 miles up to there and never keep a fish...i just like catching them...also makes for good conversation when i keep tossing legals back into water.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ha ha, that's normally what I do! And it does start some interesting conversations too....

Mr. A


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

I was up there the other day and they guy right next to me kept 4 snagged fish. I snagged 7 and let them all go. I just didn't know what to say to the guy. I'm sure he knows the rules because he tried to keep them under water so no one saw. But it's easy for the guy next to you to see it. What do you guys suggest? And the limit is four in the river? Luckily I don't keep any I thought it was six though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

bgfishandhunt said:


> I was up there the other day and they guy right next to me kept 4 snagged fish. I snagged 7 and let them all go. I just didn't know what to say to the guy. I'm sure he knows the rules because he tried to keep them under water so no one saw. But it's easy for the guy next to you to see it. What do you guys suggest? And the limit is four in the river? Luckily I don't keep any I thought it was six though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From March 1st to May 1st the limit is 4, any other time it's 6. As far as snaggers go, your best bet would be to report them to the GW in the parking lot if you're compelled to do so. No use starting drama on the river.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

bgfishandhunt said:


> I was up there the other day and they guy right next to me kept 4 snagged fish. I snagged 7 and let them all go. I just didn't know what to say to the guy. I'm sure he knows the rules because he tried to keep them under water so no one saw. But it's easy for the guy next to you to see it. What do you guys suggest? And the limit is four in the river? Luckily I don't keep any I thought it was six though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That guy might've gotten pinched on his way out. There are DNR guys everywhere down there. They sit in trees with high powered scopes and if someone is bringing in a fish, they're usually watching them. I would highly recommend that all snagged fish be released, not only because it's the right thing to do, but also you're risking alot for a few fish.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

In my honest opinion just mind your own business and fish....really guys we go to the river to catch walleye if some bozo wants to keep snagged fish its his risk not mine....ive seen plenty of snagged fish go on stringer right next to me and i just concentrated on my next cast....i drive 200 miles up there to catch fish and have a good time not play game warden. I heard it takes a 20" walleye 4 years to reach that size...
Every 4 fish leaving that river is about 16 years of fish????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> In my honest opinion just mind your own business and fish....really guys we go to the river to catch walleye if some bozo wants to keep snagged fish its his risk not mine....ive seen plenty of snagged fish go on stringer right next to me and i just concentrated on my next cast....i drive 200 miles up there to catch fish and have a good time not play game warden. I heard it takes a 20" walleye 4 years to reach that size...
> Every 4 fish leaving that river is about 16 years of fish????
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow, with that attitude you make yourself part of the problem. I imagine if your neighbors house is getting broken into you wouldn't report it either. To each their own I guess.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

RiverCat said:


> I haven't been there myself personally, but my Uncle pulled this little guy out.


Awfully nice of your uncle to take that little boy out of the river,lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

Heading up tomorrow.. We usually fish buttonwood park. I fished it last weekend and caught 7 wallyeys and 2 suckers. This weekend should be on fire. As far as people keeping snagged fish, I could care less. If they want to risk the big fine so be it... Why do people think THEY need to be GW's out on the river?? I would never keep a snagged fish because I dont need to, I know how to fish the Maumee and catch them legally. I could care less if other people snag them, theres plenty to go around.

Jeremy


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Wow, with that attitude you make yourself part of the problem. I imagine if your neighbors house is getting broken into you wouldn't report it either. To each their own I guess.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No that would warrant a call to the sheriffs office if i even knew about it. Nearest neighbor is a mile down road. I dont care cause those fish are food for most people at the river...if they want to risk big money so be it. Its $100 per fish and they arent coming to you with 1 on the stringer

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Was on the river today, put in at Orleans park and went up to Ft. Meigs. Fishing want so bad. Lots of singles and doubles, most triples were from people on boats. W fished from 10am till about 4pm.

I limited out with another buddy doing the same our third partner got 2 but only fishes a couple times a year. Was great to finally catch a Walleye on purpose! We had a blast and now I have a few dinners in the freezer. 

Here's my catches, the big female was gut hooked bad or I'd have thrown her back, the rest are jacks.








This is the big female








These are two of the other ones.
Thwre ia another smaller jack that I didn't take pic of apparently? He's gwttimg eaten first cause he fertilized my gear and half the boat!

Mr. A


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well the way i took mr A's post is that he caught the said female legally but it had a nasty gut wound from previous snag and decided to keep it. I have caught walleye legally that have had about a 3" tear in their back so i believe him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

This thread required significant pruning, next go around it will be closed. I suggest offending parties reread TOS.

The question the OP asked is how fishing would be on the Maumee and any tips. Please stay on topic.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> Well the way i took mr A's post is that he caught the said female legally but it had a nasty gut wound from previous snag and decided to keep it. I have caught walleye legally that have had about a 3" tear in their back so i believe him.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


, Bingo, I didnt know it was going to be such an issue though. Also didn't think I would have to explain so much. Was just posting my results in response to the OPs post.

Mr. A


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> , Bingo, I didnt know it was going to be such an issue though. Also didn't think I would have to explain so much. Was just posting my results in response to the OPs post.
> 
> Mr. A


Makes sense mr. A now I understand! Fishing should be good, had two legals yesterday in about an hour, two more snagged that were released.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Caught two legals and had one foul hooked that was released, fished from 845-1130


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Buddy and I were fortunate enough to get limits today. I don't think I would say it is on fire but its pretty good right now......need water.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Ended up going yesterday. Caught 9 suckers and lost 3 walleye.


----------

